

Ask HN: Something like HN for Entrepreneurs? - joeblau

I&#x27;ve been on this site for almost 3 years and I love it for it&#x27;s tech heavy focus. One of the things I&#x27;m looking for is something like HN but for entrepreneurs that gives tips on starting and running companies.  Something like an accelerators discussion board.
======
louisdorard
Reddit entrepreneurship?

